# Why can't I find any info about paradise bettas?



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Did Petco make this up? We got a paradise male yesterday, and he's lovely, but also has practically no information on him! Anybody know what's up with these guys?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

It is a made-up word. Depending on the coloration, he would actually be called a "Mustard Gas" or "Blue Bicolor". Can we see pictures?


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

It would be similar to mustard gas, but they are definitely not baed on the old pictures. The mustard gases have a butterfly ring on their caudal fin.

The reason you haven't heard of them is petco made it up. These fish were targeted to Finding Dory fans because Finding Nemo caused a huge wave of interest in clownfish (sadly for the clownfish). Blue tangs like Dory are not suitable for any kind of aquarium a beginner could manage, but they still want to get some money so they sent out ads for you to come get a Paradise Betta to go with your Finding Dory decor. I posted a copy of the email on here somewhere. 

There's nothing different about paradise betta care. Post a pic of yours here and we can maybe help with tail type...sometimes the different tail types have slightly different care issues.


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

There's a picture! I don't care at all that they charged 20% more for him trying to hit a fad (I'd rather people left blue tang's alone), and as a business person I understand still wanting to profit, but damn LOL.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

He's either pale, or not a MG at all. Looks to me like a Cellophane with Turquoise Iradescence.


ETA: Without flare pictures, we won't know for sure, but he looks either Super Delta or Halfmoon.


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Hmmm trying to get more flare. He's only just relaxing his fins today, so I'm not sure how successful this will be so soon after bringing him home. :/


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Ah. He would probably be classified as a 'bad' MG. Meaning, no thick band, pale color, blue bleeding to yellow.


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks! His blue gets a lot more vibrant when he's eaten and isn't being wrangled into the acclimation bag. His fins do look a tad rough, maybe I should wait to figure everything out when he's not quite so distressed.


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Ok, now I'm just gratuitously posting pictures. But look at his color <3


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

FWIW, he's not a "bad" MG was a line of Betta so no true MG exist even though people still use the term. 
What is a "Mustard Gas" Betta? - BettySplendens.com

He looks to be a bi-color turquoise. Very pretty boy. Here's a thread that may be helpful:

http://www.bettafish.com/30-betta-fish-care/29868-betta-tails-colors-listed-here.html


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

FWIW, he's not a "bad" MG. MG was a line of Betta so no true MG exist even though people still use the term. 
What is a "Mustard Gas" Betta? - BettySplendens.com

He looks to be a bi-color turquoise. Very pretty boy. Here's a thread that may be helpful:

http://www.bettafish.com/30-betta-fish-care/29868-betta-tails-colors-listed-here.html


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> FWIW, he's not a "bad" MG was a line of Betta so no true MG exist even though people still use the term.
> What is a "Mustard Gas" Betta? - BettySplendens.com
> 
> He looks to be a bi-color turquoise. Very pretty boy. Here's a thread that may be helpful:
> ...


It's amazing how much his colors change. Hopefully now that he's in the bigger tank he's VERY happy, swimming around and having a fun time


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I like how he changes color. Almost looks like he is a marble in some pics. 

I guess he's a delta tail but you really can't tell if they're not flaring

I saw your tank online and wanted it! No space though !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishingforcats (Mar 1, 2017)

I experienced a similar thing recently. I was at Petco and I noticed a betta was labeled as a Bumble (bee) betta (or something like that). I was confused since I've never heard of a bumble betta. I picked up the cup and saw this betta was yellow with black spots all over. I have heard of Paradise and koi bettas but not bumble bee. I feel like pet stores will create unique names for bettas just to make the customer feel like they a getting an exclusive/rare betta. I understand why they label them by different tail types just not why they label them by pattern.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Its a marketing thing. They try to market some bettas as something special to make more money. It's like Petsmart and their "Platinum Crowntail/halfmoon/betta" which are pretty much always just regular coppers or sometimes metallics, maybe MG or whites. Nothing all that "special". and nothing worth that much usually. 

With Petco it's the Bumble bee, Paradise, and there's one more I can't remember.


----------



## hmburkle (Oct 16, 2013)

*"Paradise" Betta*

The people at Petco could not tell me what a "Paradise Betta" was. They tried to tell me it was a "sub-species" of Betta, which it isn't, It is simply a marketing term. This guy is a simply a halfmoon, long finned Betta. He is a Bi-color or "Chocolate" Orange and brown, with metallic steel blue iridescence. He has black butterfly trim, and he has been tail biting in his cup. They charged me 20 dollars for him, though.


----------



## OrionPiscesLove (Nov 27, 2016)

Just to clarify "koi" is not a made-up term by Petco it's a widely used term andd is a specific coloration of marble betta, typically a Halfmoon Plakat, Halfmoon or Veiltail


----------

